# New Scoring Software Coming Soon



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I assume you mean a program to help run leagues???

If so after running a league for the past 4 years the things that I'd like to see would be:
The ability to shoot teams or individual
The ability to change # of people / team
The ability to change handicap %
The ability to change # of weeks (ie: length)
The ability to change the round shot (ie: NFAA/NAA)
The ability to change how to score, meaning we shoot an NFAA 300 round and score the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 20 arrows individually and then the 60 combined
The ability to change number of teams

I'd love to play with it once you get a rough draft complete.


----------



## Arrowheart (Dec 11, 2007)

Did you meet your target date? and is so is it available?


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

Good Question - Did you Get er Done?

Is it available yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wilde said:


> Good Question - Did you Get er Done?
> 
> Is it available yet?


I wouldn't put a lot of hope in hearing back from the OP. He got on AT back in March and started 8-9 threads on this and hasn't been back since. Having been a programmer myself since before that was such a thing as a "personal computer", this resembles way too many instances where someone "with a good idea", finds out all too soon that it is easier to "envision" something than it is to actually "produce" it.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ... this resembles way too many instances where someone "with a good idea", finds out all too soon that it is easier to "envision" something than it is to actually "produce" it.


Aint that the truth!!


Just because you can download VBExpress does not mean that the "Software Gravy Train" is a few key strokes away.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OldSchoolNEO said:


> Aint that the truth!!
> 
> 
> Just because you can download VBExpress does not mean that the "Software Gravy Train" is a few key strokes away.


And I bet you remember that when the "PC" first hit the market every one came with GWBasic installed and you could "instantly" write your own programs. How'd that turn out.


----------

